# getting into the zone.....the secret to success



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi girls and guys, just having one of those brainstorm days so I thought I'd write a post just for fun. It may not apply to everyone but if your like me, you may enjoy reading it

Ok. As bodybuilders we have several objectives:

1 to gain quality muscle

2 to stabilize or even reduce BF

3 to train and eat well so as to keep the above at a steady rate

The way I see it is that many bodybuilders fall short with one or all these areas. God I know that I have many times over.

The point I am making is that only a few can keep these three things going at all times.

Example: November last year was the last time I went abroad with my girlfriend. I ate myself stupid and rested for two weeks getting fat and loosing fullness of muscle from lack of training. When I came home I started my show prep, prep! This is what I call getting into the zone! I will explain what I mean by "the zone" shortly.

So by the following febuary I started my diet which went on for 8 weeks up until my show. "Never will get fat again" I said....WRONG JIMMY LAD! As soon as it was over I turned into the ****ing Cookie Monster! You see, I needed to do this. Its what the body is shouting out for and there are not many people who can ignore these signals and stay lean!

From there on I carried on eating tescos dry for about a month! I then calmed down but still had treats every day and before I knew it, I was fat holiday boy all over again!! It just sneaked up on me and kicked me in the nuts like a sneaky little nut kicker

I then resigned myself to the fact that I was a fat looser with no self discapline(a lonely single fat looser because I lost my girlfriend to someone that looks like banana man during my diet but thats another story).....Anyway It was mid summer and I ate well in terms of protein etc but I did eat more crap than I should have. Looking back, I wasnt ready to get back to the zone just yet.

By the end of august I decided on competing next easter agian so I worked out a gear and GH course, more importantly a stable food plan. I wont bore you with the details especially as I fine tuned it quite a bit as I went on (gear, GH and diet).

I started to train well also and not worry about the scales and mirror etc but just get on with it with my head down and carry on fighting!

Never the less I started to notice changes in my streangth, size and condition, try as I did to ignore it! People started to comment on my physique, something I had not heard since last year! "your getting bigger again" and the funny ****ers said "where's the gut, you on Atkins?" More importantly I started to realise that I wasnt craving junk food and kept that to my cheat day (I know some people dont believe in cheat day but it helps keep me sane as long as I dont go mad). I was not eating one single scrap that I didnt need as well as not missing out any food that I had in my plan blutacked to my fridge!......I was in the zone again, I looked great, was loosing BF and was gaining quality tissue at the same time!!! Hooray for Jimmy, at last he is back on track.

This has taken me till present day and I still have roughly two months to go before I need to diet. All going well I will be yet better and leaner by then!

So what is this "zone"?

Its the stage where you are mentaly right for attaining your objectives. My objectives were to gain as much quality size as I could and loose as much BF as poss before I started to diet.

"Don't we all want that?" I hear you shout "impossable" say others....NO NOT IMPOSSABLE!!! We all can get into the zone as long as we get our minds and bodies set to what we want.

We do this by

1 Planning our objectives

Visualise what we want to obtain in our minds. Then write them down and admit that thats what we want ie loose fat, get triceps up to match biceps

2 setting realistic goals

Dont think that you can gain 50lbs of muscle whilst loosin 50lbs in fat baecause you wont unless you have the muscle of Jimmy Saville and the gut of Dawn French! Instead be realistic with your goals according to your own body type. Work out a training split that you can manage, not one that Dorian, Flex, Cuttler or superman would follow!

3 getting our enviroment correct

Throw out all junk food, read body building mags, join forums such as this one full of like minded people with good ideas and advise( watch out for idiot posts as there are some people who eat corn starch, swearing that its a quality carb)Stock your house with nutritius foods. Go to shows and get motivated, stop going to the pub! PUB=****ED=KEBAB & CHIPS LATE AT NIGHT! Prepare all your food the day before without fail...You get the picture

4 working out what we need to do this

Sit down and work out your gear stacks, food plans and time scales. Write out your shopping lists each week, containing these foods only. Make sure we have time to get to the gym, following the already planned training split. Get enough sleep each night.

It may be hard for a few weeks but once you start all this you will suddenly find yourself in the zone.

Get in the ZONE people, its great. You feel like a well tuned engine that just cant break down. It gets better, once you get the ball rolling what you think is near perfect starts to improve further.

So what are you all waiting for? The zone doesnt last for ever for most people because it cant! We need rest to get better next time the zone strikes. You must ask yourselves if your having too much rest and delaying the zone! Some never get there but its not to say that they cant turn that around. Do these guys want to be and look like bodybuilders or are they just lazy?

Hit the zone now!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

like the post jimmy...excellent


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks bazza


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Read that one before mate and as baz says excellent and so true. I now know who Banana man is aswell(****er).


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

How dyou no banana man?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

You have mentioned him a few times mate on the board. ****** or something isnt it? He is the pretty boy isnt he with ab implants?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Your the kind of bloke that skips into the gym and as he heads to the showers he does a little jump and foot tap arent you? I know your kind Jimmy, don't try and hide it! 

Bloody happy fcukers


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

robdog said:


> You have mentioned him a few times mate on the board. ***** or something isnt it? He is the pretty boy isnt he with ab implants?


yeh....*****, thats him :axe:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

AussieMarc said:


> Your the kind of bloke that skips into the gym and as he heads to the showers he does a little jump and foot tap arent you? I know your kind Jimmy, don't try and hide it!
> 
> Bloody happy fcukers


why dont you come to my gym and find out marcy?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> yeh....**********, thats him :axe:


Was reading a copy of the Beef the other day and he was on the cover i think it was. Typical pretty boy Govier type!!! I just dont understand it whats wrong with looking like a man???


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

no, he wasnt on the cover of beef to my knowledge


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

It wasnt the main cover pic mate it was a samll pic of him sort of showing you he was nside the mag. I think it was him anyhow.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

AussieMarc said:


> Your the kind of bloke that skips into the gym and as he heads to the showers he does a little jump and foot tap arent you? I know your kind Jimmy, don't try and hide it!
> 
> Bloody happy fcukers


Hey dont pick on the cute guy........opsie I got him confused with the banana man. My bad.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks for the article Jimmy,

I think the story you told was a lesson in human endevour, its hard to pick yourself up after a kick in the nuts but you managed it and then some, congrats you are a tribute to spirit mate and keep up the good work.

SD


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Takes time, im there now, i hope  thanks to Jimmy and Biker


----------



## Bluebaron (Jan 22, 2005)

Just had to registar to add that i agree Bananaman (like that!) is a right ****. He tryed to steal my wife until she realised that he was a w**ker.

:gun:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Bluebaron said:


> Just had to registar to add that i agree Bananaman (like that!) is a right ****. He tryed to steal my wife until she realised that he was a w**ker.
> 
> :gun:


Bluebaron.....what gym in crawley do you go to mate?

Do I know you?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> yeh....**********, thats him :axe:


naaaaaaa he has ab implants!? what the hell is ther point in that!? thats just plain lazy!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

as much as i dont like the guy....his abs are real and his midsection is worthy of a pro bb'er


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice read jammy.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

sounds like you are well rid mate-they deserve each other, move on (always an option to rearrange his nose and ensure his shakes are out of a straw for a few months) aw the best


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Jimmy said:


> Hi girls and guys, just having one of those brainstorm days so I thought I'd write a post just for fun. It may not apply to everyone but if your like me, you may enjoy reading it
> 
> Ok. As bodybuilders we have several objectives:
> 
> ...


Awesome thread and it motivated me!

I never had problems of being fat though.


----------

